# Mystery snail shells



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not familiar with these too much but have a question.

About a week ago, My angelfish spawned. Wanting to pull the eggs so i could hatch them myself I snipped the leaf and carried it away. Well, I had failed to notice that on another of the leaves one of the mystery snails was minding her own business doing as snails do. The angels, Irate at thinking she is the one who did something with their eggs, went nuts! They both started to attack her shell. 

I thought nothing of it because shells are pretty hard. Well fast forward to last night. I noticed the angels spawning again. So to save the eggs from the snails I pulled both and placed them with the other two in Grumps 40 gallon. Looking at them today though I noticed the little one had a piece of weeping moss hanging off her shell. Upon further inspection, it is cracked and the moss was caught by the shell. 

My question is, will it heal? If so what can I do to help it along? It hasn't slowed her any, and I'm not sure how to tell if snails are in pain. I feel bad, because we all thought it was pretty funny, these angels trying their best to get back at a snail, who of course didn't show any signs of caring. Now knowing they actually hurt her, I am surprised at the strength of the angelfish and disappointed in not putting a stop to it. 

So yep, I feel horrible.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not only that, you caused the mental turmoil of your Angels. You're just a bad fish keeper!! j/k

I would think if their shells were fairly hard to begin with it should heal. Will depend on the hardness of your water I guess. I am sure there are many cases of cracked shells on the internet?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I've read of some who use clear nail polish to repair shells!Let it dry completely if you try.Also read adding a cuttlebone to the tank so the snail can munch on some calcium will really help.
Of all people I can't believe you tortured your snails!LOL.Angels are tough when they want to be,but I wouldn't have thought that tough!You really made them mad.
Hope your snails shell gets better!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks LOL

Yeah I thought they could do no harm to a hard shell. My mistake and Ill be sure not to put them back through such torture.

For what it's worth, the angels have a new leaf full of eggs. They just wont stop LOL. Pretty sure these will be lunch eventually though, which is why I stole the ones I stole


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I know I never have (yet),but if the eggs are fertalised,you should try to artificially hatch them.This wouldn't have helped me with my angels(two females still at it in the 180g),but I probly would have scored a few discus if I had tried(kind of regret not).You told me about the cuttle bone for my water but many snail sites(ya there are snail sites!) say the cuttle bone is the way to go.Probly just a small piece would last quite a while.


----------

